# 74 GTO Tail Light Interchange



## redhorse719 (Jan 9, 2019)

Are the tail lights for a 67-68 Firebird the same as a 74 GTO? My tail light panel is rotted around the tail lights.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

redhorse719 said:


> Are the tail lights for a 67-68 Firebird the same as a 74 GTO? My tail light panel is rotted around the tail lights.


No. Get the correct one and do it right and do it once. https://www.ecklers.com/firebird/1967-1968-firebird-taillight-panel-75-285911-1.html


----------



## redhorse719 (Jan 9, 2019)

Thank you for answering, I guess I was not clear on my situation. I have a 74 GTO with a rotted out tail light panel, not made in reproduction. I have been unable to find a rust free replacement. I was thinking if the tail lights were the same I could buy a reproduction 67-68 Firebird tail light panel and cut and graft.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

redhorse719 said:


> Thank you for answering, I guess I was not clear on my situation. I have a 74 GTO with a rotted out tail light panel, not made in reproduction. I have been unable to find a rust free replacement. I was thinking if the tail lights were the same I could buy a reproduction 67-68 Firebird tail light panel and cut and graft.


I don't think they are the same. If they were both the rear panel, as well as the aftermarket Firebird tail lights, would be listed and sold for both.

This does not mean you could not fabricate something to work, but I would email one of the sources that sells the Firebird panel and ask for dimensions. If it looks that it might work, then use it with the Firebird tail lights. Might cost a few bucks to get it all squared away.

On the other hand, maybe bring your panel, or dimensions, and have a welding/fabrication shop cut out a panel using either a plasma cutter, or one of the computerized plasma/water jet tables. Might not be as expensive as you would think. They can usually take a look at your project and at least let you know if it is possible or feasible. Some great fabricating processes nowadays and a good shop likes a challenge. :thumbsup:


----------



## redhorse719 (Jan 9, 2019)

Thanks PontiacJim. I think I will keep looking for a rust free 73-74 Ventura taillight panel. It would be outside my budget to have to buy the Firebird panel and the taillights.


----------

